# Crimes of a forage nature.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You know hay is valuable when thieves go to the trouble of stealing large squares....

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....-target-thieves


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never had that problem here. BUT..I no longer leave the loader back at the hoop buildings. It struck me the other day all someone would have to do is drive across a bean field off the dirt road that runs along the farm and load some round bales up and I'd never see it from the house.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep it's true. 2 neighbors have had large 4x4X8 bales stolen. They weigh about 1800 lbs on average. I'm not entirely sure how thieves do it without killing themselves or crushing whatever they brought to haul the hay off with. They typically push them down from the top of the hay stack. I suspect they have a chain or come along to pull them down. Then they pull them up onto a trailer with a winch or something. But to do all that without being caught is something. One neighbor has put one bale across the top end of a hay stack cross two bales and painted security camera in use on the hay stack. Not sure it helped. Our large and small squares are in buildings and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

There is a bounty on a couple in this area this summer who pull into a feild and cut and bale and haul it off in one day. Apparently they have done this at a couple different places. That would take some guts!!

Mel


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> There is a bounty on a couple in this area this summer who pull into a feild and cut and bale and haul it off in one day. Apparently they have done this at a couple different places. That would take some guts!!
> 
> Mel


That's a new one. Though the bales are a bit green?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I suppose if the weather was good enough they could haul rounds or large squares home and wrap em. Most likely would dry down enough in one day.


----------



## fholin (Nov 5, 2009)

Problems with thieves in CO, TX, CA ... http://hayandforage.com/marketing/hay-tempting-target-thieves


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Haven't had a problem with that......yet.....too busy stealing A / C units off the top of buildings, after scaling a barb wire fence with razor wire, to get 20$ worth of copper....bit dumber down here.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Two of my friends have had a few rolls stolen. We do not have a hay shortage, they are just too sorry to pay for hay.
They will lay two 2x6 boards on the end of the tail gate, get on the down hill side and roll it on the pick up. Make 5 trips in one night and they have fed their horse through the winter.
It is common here for farmers to leave their hay in the field for a day or so if rain is not forecast. It helps to continue curing.

A lot of new horse owners out there since horses are dirt cheap. The purchase price has always been the least expensive part of horse ownership. Unless you can steal free hay.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Had one friend who had some small squares stolen. Since hay is livestock feed is this related to cattle rustling and if so cant we just shoot them if we catch them? Seems people will work harder at stealing than just getting a job. If Obama wins think what it will be like.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

steve in IN said:


> Since hay is livestock feed is this related to cattle rustling and if so cant we just shoot them if we catch them? Seems people will work harder at stealing than just getting a job.


I am not saying I advocate lead injection. I will say it probably happens more than many realize.
Some simply shown up missing.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Wish we could do that with the white trash around here. I am tired of feeding them and watching them live better than me without working. They are the ones stealing and scrapping but the law says we have to have better proof. I would like to see how our founding fathers feel about our country now. I for one do not believe all men are equal.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had some trashy neighbors for a while some years back. I had the radio stolen out of my truck and I kinda figure it might have been them.

So I went to work to develop a reputation as being a bit nuts. I would sometimes sit out on my front porch with my 30-30 across my lap, occasionally taking a pot shot across the road at a tree. Other times, I'd go out about 2:00 AM and let loose with a clip from my 9MM.

Never had any further problems. Come to think of it, I haven't had any problems with any body since then.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

steve in IN said:


> Wish we could do that with the white trash around here. I am tired of feeding them and watching them live better than me without working. They are the ones stealing and scrapping but the law says we have to have better proof. I would like to see how our founding fathers feel about our country now. I for one do not believe all men are equal.


All are created equal. It is what we do with ourselves after that creation that separates us.


----------

